# Very Bizzare Gal Does it again



## N2TORTS (Jun 19, 2014)

This gal is the same one who back in Feb laid the bizarre oblong egg. Well she has done it again ....This time with 2 super bizarre eggs? I have never seen such build up .... 


















JD~


----------



## parrotlady (Jun 19, 2014)

Any ideas on the cause? I had a female leopard that had a build up on her eggs but she was hunting for a new nesting site for a couple of weeks. Unfortunately all of her eggs still look like duds.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 19, 2014)

I have seen 'over calcified" or long term retentions .....but nothing like this kind of build up? Her last clutch just fine. Even more strange is the 2 perfect eggs that came with these ....
I doubt myself the "strange one's" are viable ... but we'll wait in see...


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 19, 2014)

if those funny looking egg's hatch i wanna see lol i bet the hatchlings would be unique


----------



## guille24 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ouch! I bet it was very painful for her to pass them out ! How is she doing ???


----------



## pam (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 19, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Ouch! I bet it was very painful for her to pass them out ! How is she doing ???


 She is doing great ...and actually not a "hard lay" ....went about her usual stuff. This is her 3rd clutch and with some success. Also happens to be the newest addition in my long time herd (acquired her about 1.5 years back). So it's interesting to document her behaviors and for sure ultra bizarre to she why she passes such strange eggs. None the less ....with the oddities of nature and being able to see, document and contribute. Nothing gets better ~
By the way her first weird oblong egg back in Feb. did not hatch out. ....


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 19, 2014)

It almost looks like "twin eggs" ...maybe some of the other well versed breeders may have some input?


----------



## guille24 (Jun 19, 2014)

Those eggs are so weird ! I really hope they hatch ! It would be amazing to see what comes out of those eggs  keep us updated !


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 20, 2014)

Weird!! Was the Feb oblong egg she laid viable?

One of those looks like a little chick!! Maybe you'll be the proud parent of a little chicky soon


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Jun 20, 2014)

I was thinking twin eggs, too. Like the egg cell somehow partially divided before calcifying? Or like two egg follicles were stuck together, and one didn't fully develop? I don't know enough about tortoise biology to know if that is what happened, but the shape is a bit too egg-like to just be a random build-up. Strange and fascinating, indeed!



N2TORTS said:


> It almost looks like "twin eggs" ...maybe some of the other well versed breeders may have some input?


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think they are cute. I would totally buy a goofy egg baby!! Let me know if the suckers hatch!!


----------



## Star-of-India (Jun 20, 2014)

Sure don't look like they'd pass easily!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 20, 2014)

yes it's truly amazing what they can pass........


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Jun 21, 2014)

JD you sure got a heck of a production line going on there!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 21, 2014)

Well Drew ...it has been a tad bit busy .....even the Hypo's getting their groove on ......(there are some other older threads with good shots of both gals laying)


----------



## tortadise (Jun 23, 2014)

Whoa. Interesting indeed JD. Never seen one with a growth on it like that. Wonder what happens with it down the line. I do have to say I have seen some oblong eggs like that before. That egg was from a leopard, they didn't hatch unfortunately. Hopefully yours will. Hope they hatch and wonder what's going to come out.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 23, 2014)

Those are really interesting. Once they don't hatch (even though I hope they do), are you going to open them up and see if you can see what was going on there?


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 23, 2014)

What species of tort are the Fancy eggs?


----------



## kanalomele (Jun 23, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 24, 2014)

So it goes like this:

What's new Jeff? 

What's new? you want to know what's new?

Here you go.............This is what's new! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 24, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Those are really interesting. Once they don't hatch (even though I hope they do), are you going to open them up and see if you can see what was going on there?


 But of course .....I have a whole collection in alcohol filled jars of all different stages of failures...(sorta creepy eh?) but make for an excellent show and tell/ research presentations.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 24, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> What species of tort are the Fancy eggs?


 " yellow belly sap suckers" ..........


Just kidding.....they are from a cherry head redfoot.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 24, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> " yellow belly sap suckers" ..........
> 
> 
> Just kidding.....they are from a cherry head redfoot.




Aww! So cute!! Will they be for sale iffin they hatch?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 24, 2014)

but of course .....although I doubt they will be viable. Always a good share though , when something out of the norm occurs ...


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 24, 2014)

That's very cool! I don't think my RF are ready to breed. Only one is for sure a male and idk if the other one is or not.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 24, 2014)

She had done this once before ....the " oblong thing" ....Back n Feb ....but the egg was no bueno ~
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/very-unusual-oblong-egg.87841/


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 24, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> But of course .....I have a whole collection in alcohol filled jars of all different stages of failures...(sorta creepy eh?) but make for an excellent show and tell/ research presentations.



I don't think it's creepy at all *trying not to be noticed as quietly, quickly and without knocking them over, a few such specimen jars get pushed back so they are hidden from sight*


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 24, 2014)

Do you have any yellow foots? I want a YF.


----------

